# how to execute tar.gz



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

I have just downloaded a file with tar.gz extension. I guess it is linux file. does anyone know how to execute this file. further information will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's a g-zipped archive (like a zip file) and needs to be opened. You can open it with any of numerous free archiving suites from freeware sites (such as snapfiles.com) or with a free older version of PowerArchiver. PowerArchiver has had a somewhat sordid history in that some releases did not work at all with some archive types, but with all those versions available, you should find one that works. If not, try Izarc or ZipGenius from Snapfiles.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Have a look at "How to install Anything in Ubuntu!" at http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/#source


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

donatbollonk said:


> I have just downloaded a file with tar.gz extension. I guess it is linux file. does anyone know how to execute this file. further information will be appreciated. thanks.


Or just do: *tar xvzf filename* from the terminal.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Woops. I didn't notice that this was the 'Nix forum, or I wouldn't have recommended a Windows program. I'll leave now.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Easy:

$ gunzip *.gz
to turn the gzip file into a tar file
$ tar -tvf ./*.tar
in order to see the contents of the tar file
$ tar -xvf ./*.tar
to extract the contents of the tar file

-- Tom


----------

